# Plumbing for my header tank.



## curtis (Jun 14, 2015)

I am plumbing the vent and supply lines today for main and header tank in the Pitts. I want to confirm with you guys that this is the most recent excepted design for venting the header and main. I also have a drain in the bottom back of the header tank I will put a quick drain in? Just checking myself here. Thanks. 

http://www.lepore.ca/gips/fuel.jpg


----------

